# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  First BP just arrived Kingpin

## Foxton

Purchased from Stewart Reptiles, picked up her little female kingpin. 

Expensive little cinnamon roll you are.

----------

Aercadia (06-20-2015),_Albert Clark_ (03-24-2015),_AlexisFitzy_ (01-20-2015),_se7en_ (01-20-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

Awwe I love the picture with her head sticking around the back of the water tub. Gorgeous morph, I can't wait to breed my own.....and look forward to seeing this little one grow up. Have you named her?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Looks like she is already all setup in your new home  :Wink:

----------


## Foxton

> Awwe I love the picture with her head sticking around the back of the water tub. Gorgeous morph, I can't wait to breed my own.....and look forward to seeing this little one grow up. Have you named her?


Being that I'm a big Slayers fan, I decided to go with Filia. And since I finally got my color print cartridge in. 

I'm really happy with that background, didn't want something flat color and generic fish tank. Found it on amazon. 





> Looks like she is already all setup in your new home


She's definitely doing a thorough inspection of everything. I'll need to get some fake leaves or something to help fill out the cold side.

----------


## Atrox

She looks great and very happy. Nice name for her too!  :Smile:

----------


## Foxton

> She looks great and very happy. Nice name for her too!


I hope so but I'm pretty sure she was just looking for a place to hide and didn't realize that she could go into either hide, since she was curled up behind the hot side one. As soon as I picked it up and put it over top of her she hasn't moved since.

I'll need to go pick up some smaller hides for her as well as some stuff to clutter up the rest of the tank.

And now the hardest part, leaving her be. Maybe a webcam would be a good investment so I can watch without annoying.

----------

PeterPieBaldPython (01-25-2015)

----------


## rlditmars

For a first, that is a nice BP. Welcome to the club.

----------

Foxton (01-20-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Pretty sure she knew the nom shipment had arrived. Thanks rodentpro for taking almost 2 weeks to ship



Replaced the larger hides with two smaller ones. Noticed that she's been hanging out on the cool side for some reason so I double checked the hot side temps and they're sitting right at 89/90. Guess she's just happy being at 80.

----------

goddessbaby (01-22-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Been trying to leave her be as much as possible but whenever I go in to fill up the humidifier she freezes and looks guilty. I know you're up to no good and there won't be no making trouble in this neighborhood little girl.

----------


## Foxton

I was hoping to get some decent shots of her first feeding but she just wanted to eat in her room. Fine, be that way.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-29-2015),_AlexisFitzy_ (02-22-2015),flamekitty84 (02-02-2015),PeterPieBaldPython (01-27-2015)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

She is used to her privacy, I hate it too when people stare at me while I am eating  :ROFL:

----------

Foxton (01-26-2015)

----------


## Foxton

> She is used to her privacy, I hate it too when people stare at me while I am eating


Too bad for her I picked up a wireless webcam that sees in the dark so I can watch her without even being in the room or at home.  :Very Happy: 

Took all of thirty seconds doing the zombie mouse dance outside of her hide for her to snatch it up.

----------

PeterPieBaldPython (01-27-2015)

----------


## Joe balls

This is the exact snake I wanted to buy but was up in the air kingpin jigsaw, jigsaw kingpin.  Such a looker, great buy!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-29-2015),Stewart_Reptiles (01-27-2015)

----------


## PeterPieBaldPython

> Too bad for her I picked up a wireless webcam that sees in the dark so I can watch her without even being in the room or at home. 
> 
> Took all of thirty seconds doing the zombie mouse dance outside of her hide for her to snatch it up.


Zombie mouse dance! to thriller I hope!!

----------


## Foxton

> This is the exact snake I wanted to buy but was up in the air kingpin jigsaw, jigsaw kingpin.  Such a looker, great buy!


Real plus is that she's been very sweet so far. No hissing or even trying to be defensive.




> Zombie mouse dance! to thriller I hope!!


And tempt fate?


I certainly think she's aware of the camera.

Panned back to find her staring directly at it. 

Then back to patrolling.


So far it's been nice just having to have something I can check on her with.

----------


## Foxton

Love this webcam for watching her just do whatever snakes want to do when they aren't being watched. 

Took her out for about 15 minutes just to hold and she ended up climbing up my sleeve into my shirt. Not good, too ticklish. Put her back in the tank and she ended up doing a nice little periscope.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-22-2015),_se7en_ (01-28-2015)

----------


## C2tcardin

Very nice! I'm always impressed with Deborah's snakes.

----------

Foxton (01-28-2015),Stewart_Reptiles (01-28-2015)

----------


## se7en

BPs drinking water fascinates me for some odd reason

----------


## Foxton

First rat was pretty small so I gave her a larger one the other day that she took with minimal prompting although I did get her to come out a little bit.



Noticed she was doing a lot of climbing so I gave her free reign after she ripped the probe off it's tenuous hold against the side.


So she became a tree boa


Once she released my hand she decided a cardboard tube was the safest place. At one time there was a chain of them.

----------

flamekitty84 (02-02-2015),_se7en_ (02-02-2015),_Sirensong26_ (02-05-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

The tube picture is adorable^_^

----------


## Foxton

Three for three. Caught her rampaging around and destroying that poor plant looking for the rat warming up in some water. Immediately turned to find it when I hemostated the rodent in and struck. Such a good little piggy.

----------

Kukulkan213 (02-21-2015),SteelPython (04-11-2015),thedavegraham (02-13-2015)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Glad she is doing so good and eating well for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Foxton

> Glad she is doing so good and eating well for you.


I'd say a great deal of it comes from the breeder getting her off to a great start.  :Good Job:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-07-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Walked in to check on her and she froze as though I couldn't see her until I left the room.

----------

SteelPython (04-11-2015),thedavegraham (02-13-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Saturday night noms. 

You wants? (She burrowed herself under her hide in her prowling to find where the rat was and was tossing it around)

----------

kmanpwnudwn (02-14-2015),_se7en_ (02-14-2015),SteelPython (04-11-2015)

----------


## se7en

nice wrap

----------

Foxton (02-14-2015)

----------


## kmanpwnudwn

Wow, she wasted no time at all going for her meal. My Kingpin will stare her food down while I do the zombie rat dance for a solid minute before finally taking her strike.

----------


## anicatgirl

> BPs drinking water fascinates me for some odd reason


Right?! It is one of my favorite things!

----------


## Kaylaherps

Your ball python is adorable ^.^

----------

Foxton (02-15-2015)

----------


## Foxton

> Wow, she wasted no time at all going for her meal. My Kingpin will stare her food down while I do the zombie rat dance for a solid minute before finally taking her strike.


I dunno, I think she wasted a little time with how she kept looking to my hand. Like she couldn't decide which would be tastier.

Setup a little temp hide next to my computer and she's been like this for some time. Considering a little pet bed to fill with stuff to burrow around in instead.

----------

_se7en_ (02-18-2015)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Always nice to see one of my snakes doing so good, can't wait to see her when she is a big girl.  :Good Job:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-24-2015),Foxton (02-18-2015),_se7en_ (02-18-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Hey, don't be giving me the stink eye. I wasn't the one who threw her rat in the water dish then got it covered in substrate. It's your own damn fault you got all that stuck in your mouth.

----------


## Foxton

Sup


Coming off a nice shed and with a full belly.

----------


## Foxton

The face of a snake who just devastated her other hide with a monstrous poo.



As close to the outside she's going to be for some time. (30 degrees out) was watching the sun rise.

----------

_se7en_ (03-23-2015)

----------


## Albert Clark

Great choice! Looks amazing! :Good Job:

----------

Foxton (03-24-2015),Stewart_Reptiles (03-24-2015)

----------


## Foxton

> Great choice! Looks amazing!


Thanks, she's very pretty but I'm hoping she'll grow out of being so skittish. Has never struck at me or even hissed but she really needs to learn how to relax. 

Guess that looks comfortable. Clearly the bowl being advertise as untippable was a lie.

----------

_se7en_ (03-29-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Had two smaller pups so I thought I'd see if she would do two being that she only got a small one last week. Answer was yes, after she remembered how to snake and swallow the first.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (03-29-2015)

----------


## Foxton

The "I'm ready for my rat now pose"


Missed out on some video last night when she decided to grab her rat by the backside and suck back into her hide. Rats front paw caught on the hide for but a moment before being sucked into the darkness.

----------

_se7en_ (04-11-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Some nom footage.



Really not sure how I should feel that she's associating the hemostat directly with food rather than it being a bringer of food. First time she's been so aggressive about food.

----------

_se7en_ (04-18-2015)

----------


## Foxton

New pictures update.

First time out on the grass.





Can't even see but she still wants her privacy.
https://youtu.be/MezjSNQ9Oko

----------

_se7en_ (05-31-2015)

----------


## se7en

she's coming along nicely  :Good Job:

----------

Foxton (05-31-2015)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

She is growing up very nicely  :Smile:

----------

Foxton (05-31-2015)

----------


## KitaCat

She is growing up nicely! I love me some pinstripes.

----------

Foxton (05-31-2015)

----------


## midgard

Wow she is gorgeous!

----------


## goddessbaby

How adorable! I'm inspired to get one now!

----------


## Foxton

Thanks for the comments. Lil chunky butt was very excited for her rat last night, so excited that she spent a good 10 minutes trying to eat it backwards until she realized she was being thwarted by a single leg. Such a majestic and brilliant predator.

----------

_se7en_ (06-01-2015)

----------


## aLittleLessButter

I love kingpins! Your little girl is adorable!

----------


## Foxton

I had to unfortunately leave for 9 days so she didn't get to have much food for a while. So when I got back she was rather excited.

Periscope noms

----------

Aercadia (06-20-2015),_se7en_ (06-20-2015)

----------


## PinkPixie

Absolutely gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk

----------

Foxton (06-21-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Freshly shed and not liking the sun one bit. Time for some food later on.

----------

_se7en_ (09-01-2015)

----------


## Albert Clark

Healthy looking Kingpin! Congrats.   :Smile:

----------

Foxton (07-02-2015)

----------


## Dramatron

> Wow, she wasted no time at all going for her meal. My Kingpin will stare her food down while I do the zombie rat dance for a solid minute before finally taking her strike.


I've had my Kingpin, June, for about a month now. Offered 3 times and the little girl still hasn't eaten yet  :Sad:  
Hopefully she'll grow into a nice, healthy, and friendly girl like yours. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------


## Foxton

> I've had my Kingpin, June, for about a month now. Offered 3 times and the little girl still hasn't eaten yet  
> Hopefully she'll grow into a nice, healthy, and friendly girl like yours. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I saw your thread on that, looks like you're doing everything mostly the same as me. Sounds like a case of your BP not feeling secure so she's too stressed to eat. Hence why she strikes to make it go away but won't hit to eat. You could try feeding with the room dark just a red light so you can see. Possibly play the zombie rat game slowly introducing it from the far side and seeing if she'll come out to try and get it. Try different colors. Maybe brain the feeder. Are you using the same feeder the breeder was?

----------


## Dramatron

> I saw your thread on that, looks like you're doing everything mostly the same as me. Sounds like a case of your BP not feeling secure so she's too stressed to eat. Hence why she strikes to make it go away but won't hit to eat. You could try feeding with the room dark just a red light so you can see. Possibly play the zombie rat game slowly introducing it from the far side and seeing if she'll come out to try and get it. Try different colors. Maybe brain the feeder. Are you using the same feeder the breeder was?


This last attempt was the most interested she's been so far. She didn't strike at all, but she did come out of her hide and went up to the rat. I did the zombie rat dance and she was entranced and in a striking position but didn't pursue it. After a while she just got bored/threatened by the dancing rat and retreated back into her enclosure. 
I spoke with the breeder a couple weeks ago and he was feeding her rat pups, same as me, but he didn't specify if they were live or not. 
She may have been spooked by me hovering over the enclosure so a dark room may help (although I assume she can still smell me). 
I'll try other methods, but I think she's just hesitant in general because of the situation. Every time I've brought the rat out in the room she sticks her head out of the hide very curiously, in a way that looks like she's familiar with the smell. 
I think I may just wait until she's hungry enough to take it, then I assume she'll realize these zombie rats have been meals all along. 

Thanks for the reply bud 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------


## Dramatron

Thought I'd throw in a pic of my little girl

----------

_se7en_ (07-03-2015)

----------


## Foxton

> Thought I'd throw in a pic of my little girl


She's very pretty, I hope she starts eating for you, and you may not want to handle her until she does even for a quick photoshoot.

----------


## Dramatron

> She's very pretty, I hope she starts eating for you, and you may not want to handle her until she does even for a quick photoshoot.


Thanks, and I've stopped handling her, this was from a couple weeks ago.

----------


## Foxton

Relax, you'll get your rats. (Trying to get rid of all the pups before I order up a size)



Video from the second one, held the rat in the same spot for the first one, her hide was off kilter because she came flying out like a maniac.
https://youtu.be/VdLWkbkgZMc

----------


## Foxton

Cleaning day update. Built up the cool side so she'd have some place to dig into.

Bath time

Missed her blowing bubbles  :Mad: 


Waiting bin

Spent a good 10 minutes sniffing and pushing at this one spot

----------

_se7en_ (09-01-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Filia turned one year old yesterday and I did a couple photo dumps over on tumblr but here's a before and after.




Full photo sets
http://goo.gl/1ipyLX
http://goo.gl/oIjQZ6
http://goo.gl/evKRVx

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (09-02-2015),_se7en_ (09-01-2015)

----------


## Foxton

Lots of things have happened so picture dump ahoy.

New cage that I could fit 4 of the old one in.


Unhappy baby being moved to new cage.



So exhausting


I don't even know how she does this.


She was literally sleeping like this.



Such a grumpy baby that I woke her up.

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (12-05-2015),_se7en_ (12-03-2015)

----------


## se7en

got to love ball pythons and the weird stuff they do

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Looks like she is still doing great, always nice to see some updates  of my babies  :Wink:

----------


## Foxton

> Looks like she is still doing great, always nice to see some updates  of my babies


She just had a nice shed but the one before it was really bad as the furnace sucked all the moisture out of the air at the worst time, so I ended up peeling her like a bad sunburn. Was certainly a fun bonding experience.

----------


## Foxton

No one to blame but yourself.

----------

J-mac (01-02-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-15-2016),_se7en_ (12-28-2015)

----------

